# Festool for cabinets & trim



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

For those of you with Festool systems, Any recommendations as to specific sanders - ro, rotex , both? I would be using it for cabinet and trim repaints. I rarely if ever do anything with new wood, and am wondering if the rotex feature is necessary.


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

My favorite interior sander is the RTS 400. This is my most used sander on the inside. Although I have all the sanders and once you get one..... You'll always find a need for another!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree, either the rts or dts 400 for that type of work. :yes:

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

I have had an ETS ec 150 for a few months, gotta say it's the best sander I have ever used by a street.
Might be a bit big for trim work though, I noticed they have released a 125 version in the USA which they haven't released here in Australia.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

The RTS and DTS sanders are excellent options for cabinet work. Just know that they are fine finish sanders. They work best with grits 220 and due to the power of their motors. They start to bog down when you get into the lower grits. 

For trim repaints I'd look into the RO90. The Rotex mode is helpful when you're using lower grits and you want to remove a lot of material quickly. Being able to switch to the delta head is also very nice for getting into tight spaces without having to switch to a different sander. 

At the end of the day the RTS and DTS sanders are good compliments to the Rotex sanders. The Rotex sanders pretty much require a two handed technique to balance the sander when in use. This becomes tiring compared to the one handed operation and balance of the RTS and DTS sanders.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

